# For being young what is my outlook with my experience I'm gaining



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

They've been saying that print is dead since the early 80s. I can't tell. 

Get good at what you want to do and go. The mechanics that you pick up from press work is widely applicable. Once you have done a ton of complex machine maintenance, everything eventually becomes just another machine. A good press mechanic with an electrical background can be employed anywhere. You could work on lawnmower engines or wind turbines. Learn to weld and be unstoppable.


----------

